# Looking for Thunderbolt friendly headphones



## LittleLebowski (Sep 2, 2011)

I want earbuds that have a microphone and volume control. Looking for firsthand experience.


----------



## tekhna (Aug 9, 2011)

LittleLebowski said:


> I want earbuds that have a microphone and volume control. Looking for firsthand experience.


http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/30/klipsch-intros-image-s4a-in-ears-lets-android-users-feel-the-in/

Now that they're out. I have the normal S4s and they're outstanding headphones for the price. Replace the tips with Comply TX-100s for better sound quality and noise-blocking seal.


----------



## LittleLebowski (Sep 2, 2011)

tekhna said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/30/klipsch-intros-image-s4a-in-ears-lets-android-users-feel-the-in/
> 
> Now that they're out. I have the normal S4s and they're outstanding headphones for the price. Replace the tips with Comply TX-100s for better sound quality and noise-blocking seal.


 Exactly what I was looking for; thank you.


----------

